
Arrows in Javascript - nickb
http://notes-on-haskell.blogspot.com/2008/08/arrows-in-javascript.html
======
davidmathers
I'm a category theory novice, but isn't their arrow definition a category that
looks suspiciously like a monoid? And isn't an actual arrow a morphism, which
is this case would just be a function?

